# A friend's travels in Thailand



## TwistMyArm (Feb 2, 2004)

Hey

A friend of mine went to Thailand for a few months and returned home this month. During the trip she had been keeping a diary of her adventures as well as posting some photos. Just recently she posted a bunch of photos from the trip that she hadn't been able to post before. There are some great photos there and I thought I'd share them with you all. 

http://www.kellystegenga.com/thailandtravels/trip2003.html


----------



## vonnagy (Feb 18, 2004)

really cool, glad i took the time to check this. mental note: 
*must visit thailand*

your friends cute too


----------



## TwistMyArm (Feb 18, 2004)

vonnagy said:
			
		

> mental note:
> *must visit thailand*


Ya, I'm thinking the same thing



> your friends cute too


Ya, I'm thinking the same thing


----------

